# Installation of Intake Valve Seal on HM80



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello all - 

While taking out the intake valve of my HM80-1553374P, the seal that sits on the top of the valve spring launched itself out before I could see how it was installed. Here's a pic of the seal.










My question is, does the while plastic part go up into the bottom of the block or does it face down into the center of the spring. Also, the HS50 I was working on didn't have this type of seal just a metal cap for the top of the spring. Does this plastic one act as an oil seal?

Another question, I pulled the valves out to clean them because the machine is losing power under load. The valves didn't slide out nice and easy like they did in the HS50. I had to twist on them as I pulled them upwards to get them out of the cylinder. Is this normal, or do I also have a valve guide problem.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The white nipple faces downward into the spring.

Here is a link to the install.

The valve stems had a buildup of dried oil causing the need for twisting to remove and should be cleaned before reinstalling.. A valve guide problem would appear as the valve stem being a loose fit in the valve guides.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the response. No YouTube allowed at work so I'll have to watch the video when I get home tonight.

The valve stems were actually pretty clean, so the gunk must be in the valve guides. I'll plug the bottom hole of the guides and spray some carb cleaner in there and let it soak.


----------

